# Can Amtrak e-mail me my AGR confirmation?



## Guest_mj21256 (Nov 18, 2009)

Still confused if Amtrak and AGR are related, but can Amtrak e-mail me my confirmation that I made with AGR?

Thanks


----------



## AlanB (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, a regular Amtrak agent at the toll free number can email you your itinerary. They cannot make changes to it or even cancel it, you need an AGR agent for that. But they can email you the intinerary, and in fact their email is more detailed than AGR's is.


----------



## sechs (Nov 19, 2009)

To be clear, Amtrak can't send you an AGR confirmation; but, they can send you a copy of your itinerary, no matter how it was booked. Just call them up and give them your confirmation number.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 21, 2010)

sechs said:


> To be clear, Amtrak can't send you an AGR confirmation; but, they can send you a copy of your itinerary, no matter how it was booked. Just call them up and give them your confirmation number.


AGR has upgraded  . Now when they send you your confirmation it has a barcode and a complete readout of your reward trip.  This saves your the trouble plus it it also in your email.


----------



## sechs (Jan 23, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > To be clear, Amtrak can't send you an AGR confirmation; but, they can send you a copy of your itinerary, no matter how it was booked. Just call them up and give them your confirmation number.
> ...


So that there's no confusion, this is not a change to what either Alan or I said. Amtrak can still send you your AGR itinerary.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just to add my experience....

Last year I had booked an AGR reward for me and a friend in a Roomette. When I received the AGR e-mail it only had my name on it... since I did not want to wait till I got to the station to find out weather my friends ticket was actually in the system or not I called an Amtrak Agent, she looked it up, confirmed his reservation, and then e-mailed me the Amtrak Reservation with both our names on it.


----------

